# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Chế tạo, nâng cấp các loại máy cắt CNC plasma

## dungcnc

*Chế tạo, nâng cấp các loại máy cắt CNC plasma*

Nhóm Robotics 3T nhận thiết kế, chế tạo và nâng cấp các loại máy cắt CNC plasma, với nhiều kích thước và khổ theo yêu cầu của khách hàng. Các sản phẩm và thiết bị trong hệ thống ( Board đệm, Servo Driver & Bộ điều khiển độ cao đầu cắt Plasma và Gas/ Oxy ) được nhóm trực tiếp nghiên cứu và chế tạo giúp cho việc tích hợp nhanh gọn, làm chủ công nghệ, đảm báo chất lượng và chi phí hợp lý.

*Một số hình ảnh lắp đặt và nâng cấp cũa nhóm*

























Video:


Dim lights Embed 



Dim lights Embed 

Dim lights Embed 



*Thông tin liên lạc*
Chúng tôi sẵn sàng hợp tác với các cá nhân, tổ chức và công ty trong nghiên cứu và phát triển các loại máy cắt CNC plasma.
Để biết thêm những thông tin về dịch vụ này, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại hoặc email bên dưới.
Điện thoại: +84 974908615
Email:     sales@robot3t.com
Website: www.robot3t.com

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------

